# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  OMbra, smart sports bra, OMsignal, Montreal, Quebec, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - OMsignal

----------


## Airicist

This is the CES gadget that Conan O'Brien called the 'Titbit'

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> There are wearables, and then there are wearables, as in the things we actually have to wear, or feel compelled to wear on a very regular basis. That's supposed to be the draw of the OmBra, a new $150 "smart" sports bra that tracks your activity, heart rate, and breathing, and sends it to an app.

----------


## Godfrey72

Such an interesting post about smart sports bra. I truly liked reading these details here. Even I am going to start working out for shedding the weight so have also bought new Carbon38 mesh cut out leggings and sports bras. The stuff from this brand is also wonderful so I will just everyone taking a look at it.

----------

